# Fishing during the Launch Saturday HELP!!!



## oldironsides94 (Jun 16, 2009)

Morning all,
Need a little help. Our church is having our Mens Group go down to Shiloh Marsh Rd. to fish the N.IRL. It's called No Boats About It. So we will be wading. My question is will we be able to fish that mornin or with the cable be across the road. I guess it was poor planning on our part but thats what happens when our wives don't plan things and we take it upon ourselves. We don't think of all things to be considered. Thank you in advance for any and all help. Also PLEASE help yourself to come join us, we are hoping to be there around 8:30. We are just a bunch of good ole boys havin fun. God Bless!


----------

